# New part in carlock



## Torbo (Sep 23, 2014)

The doorlock broke in my car. - Volvo Duett 66.
A fether was broken, an the square hole was bad.



I lathet a steelbit to 14,5 mm outside and 8 mm intside.
And I took an old tread tap to make a new special tool.
The process:


Glued a alubit square to get right angels.
Grinding and grinding.


Then cutter some "hack" with mine angel grinder.
I took it in the press, but i dit not get it trough, so I took a  big hammer to get the rest. The new tool broke, but the hole get perfect. Just a lithe bitt filing at last.  
 Good cases...


Match:



On place. i right direction. Welded it with castrolin-case. Bronshe?



New fether and i worked well:


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 23, 2014)

Good deal. So you made the tap into a broach or punch?


----------



## Torbo (Sep 24, 2014)

Thats right. Tap into a broach or punch. It worked well, but it required very large force to the tool through. Possible it had gone better if I had centered the part in a wise while I squeezed into the tool. it was not so easy to pass.

May be it is nom at bad idee?

The square aluminumplate was a good idea anyway, I think?


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 24, 2014)

Brother if it worked, seems to me it was a great idea.


----------



## Torbo (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for comment!
I worked, yes, but it was hard to get the tool trough the 8 mm hole. The peace was 12 mm long, because I should make to parts in the same operation. 
så I cut it an have on to the other door, if necessary?

It have may be more easy to make to separate parts?

May be I small try that?

There is may be other that can use the same policy?
(normal failure in old Volvos)


----------



## Torbo (Sep 26, 2014)

After grinding, I forgot this picture.


----------



## pebbleworm (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a good fate for an old tap!  And I am glad to see a Duett kept on the road- they are not common in the US even if we have plenty of 444s and 544s.


----------



## Torbo (Sep 27, 2014)

The same thing in Norway and Sweden! They are hard to get, most of them is destroyed! Mine is in very good condition!


http://forum.pvklubben.no/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1062

Well well time for som music:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJxLpKZcRc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2aqnWpqYe4&list=UU2pHvs_KhBlz4dvs5t2_peg&index=24
my old boat engine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzhSh8C9_8s&list=UU2pHvs_KhBlz4dvs5t2_peg&index=46
the engine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnfKCBvC0tE&index=14&list=UU2pHvs_KhBlz4dvs5t2_peg
And the engine in mine Renault Dauphine Gordini G:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmV_7YqCNT0&index=3&list=UU2pHvs_KhBlz4dvs5t2_peg
mew parts inside......


----------



## Torbo (Oct 7, 2014)

Yesterday a Make a rotary broach like this:
Ok, bot not perfect. I will put on some roller bearing I think.
Hard job in steel, but in bronche it worked well.



The first self made tool worked best!


----------

